
Show HN: Webgo 4.0.7 - bnkamalesh
After ~1.5+ yrs of posting here (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18755996) about webgo, this is an update, the release of v4.0.7. I know a lot of people consider &quot;web frameworks, router etc.&quot; a joke&#x2F;amateur&#x2F;reinventing the wheel. But I&#x27;ve been able to learn a lot from it and am happy maintaining this package. Hope you like it!<p>Webgo maintains its promise of standard library compliance, and getting out of the execution path asap. And this version comes with quite a lot of performance improvement in terms of latency, memory usage and better code altogether.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bnkamalesh&#x2F;webgo
======
brudgers
clickable,
[https://github.com/bnkamalesh/webgo](https://github.com/bnkamalesh/webgo)

